# Skoda Octavia RS



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

right then looks like the RS4's have a VAG group rival based on the TT platform.... (?) ;D









"The road-going Octavia RS is naturally somewhat milder than the current WRC cars. But it's still a budget effort, although to the customer's benefit. Despite having a familiar 180bhp Volkswagen group 1.8-litre 20-valve turbo engine, a 0-62mph time of 7.9 seconds and a top speed of 146mph, the RS will go on sale at Â£15,100"

 oh my just as quick as my 180 TT !!!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

One of these gave me a VEEEERy hard time in my 328i, a while back. It was only under hard braking and outright grip in high speed corners that I was able to pull any ground out as we sped over roads near Salisbury Plain.

They seem to put down the power well.

Could you live with the brand though?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

If they did the RS in an estate I would buy. Â£15k then off to AmD for a 210bhp skoda estate that would surprise some.

Having said that, my first car was a skoda, inherited from Grandad. Not sure I have ever got over it, I partly blame it on my latter day obsession with spending too much money on cars.

So I think I'll pass. Estate or not.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> If they did the RS in an estate I would buy


Carlos, the Octavia RS estate is out in february. Exact mechanics as the Hatch/saloon version.

0-60 = 7.9 sec
Top Speed = 146mph

Price= wait for it......

Â£15,800!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

so here's what to do.....

for all of your TT owners think about an Audi RS4

keep your Audi TT and get a Skoda Octavia RS Estate as well and then get them seriously upgraded at APR/Amd, etc
... all for the cost of an RS4 !

btw in the upgrade get the Skoda debadged.. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Inferior underpinnings and lack of Cosworth fettling plus RS4 Nurburgring development time by Q GMbh, would probably make the Skoda most competitive in the bar. 

I think a 250hp Skoda estate with up rated brakes would be nearer the mark. Around Â£20K would be exceptionally good value, but not too hard core or with delusions of adequacy amongst the RS4s and 6s.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hmm yes saw this in Autocar today.

Wonder how much one of these would cost when its a year old. Â£15k is good value, but I don't think its a good move to buy one of these brand new.

Anyone know how much they depreciate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

good skoda go..... !


----------

